# Curly Ash Bowl



## Bean_counter (May 24, 2019)

this is a curly ash bowl that measures about 8” wide and 2-1/4 deep. The figure on this is amazing but I did have one screw up. There was a small
check in the end that I sealed with CA and it ended up staining it. I used a wash coat of shellac over the top but maybe it wasn’t enough. Finish is Danish oil and the buffed. Anyway I love the way it turned out. Blank came from Larry @FranklinWorkshops. I am open to constructive criticism as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2019)

Just cc here...
I don't think you should display it. Not the caliber of your work. Send it to me. Really, I do like it. The simple style shows off the wood. No fancy design to take away from the curl of the wood! Good job!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2019)

No C.C. needed. A real looker of a bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 24, 2019)

Wow Michael, great job. Agree with Mike above, I really like the straightforward design on this allowing the wood to sit there and look stunning!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2019)

I like the simplicity and the foot design. The cross pattern on the inside is real nice. For what it’s worth, I can’t see the crack. I’m sure if I did an @rocky1 and blew it up I could probably find it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 24, 2019)

Truly amazing bowl! Love the character in the wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 24, 2019)

I love curly ash and you did an excellent job showing off it's characteristics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 24, 2019)

Great looking bowl, really like the graining!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2019)

Great bowl Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 24, 2019)

Yep, gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 24, 2019)

Nice shape, pretty wood, and a beautiful finish... kudos!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 25, 2019)

Handsome bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I like the simplicity and the foot design. The cross pattern on the inside is real nice. For what it’s worth, I can’t see the crack. *I’m sure if I did an @rocky1 and blew it up I could probably find it *




Nope... It's hid!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2019)

Michael, that is some nice looking ash. You made a beautiful bowl from it and as David Hill said, I really like the graining.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 25, 2019)

I heard @Tony say, "Boy you sure have a purty ash!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter (May 25, 2019)

Here is a pic of the crack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

See, I told you it was hid Lou!!


----------



## William Tanner (May 26, 2019)

Nice wood, nice form and crisp detail. Nicely done.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 26, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Here is a pic of the crack
> 
> View attachment 166519


 For me, that crack is a feature. It doesn't distract at all. Well done on a nice piece of wood.

Living in the desert with humidity at 5% most of the time, it real hard to find any wood that doesn't have cracks. Sealing the ends doesn't help for me, so I do what I can to use the wood as is. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 27, 2019)

Great bowl, Michael. Wish I had some more of that tree. You did a great job with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 27, 2019)

Awesome bowl Mike .. great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 27, 2019)

Nice work Michael!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 27, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> For me, that crack is a feature. It doesn't distract at all. Well done on a nice piece of wood.
> 
> Living in the desert with humidity at 5% most of the time, it real hard to find any wood that doesn't have cracks. Sealing the ends doesn't help for me, so I do what I can to use the wood as is. ...... Jerry (in Tucson)



Yeah here in west Texas I usually run across the same thing. The crack doesn’t bother me it was the staining which bothers me. Live and learn I guess


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2019)

Looks like a roadrunner... Adds character! Turn on the charm and sell it!! 

@Tony needs a nice bowl; when's his birthday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 28, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Looks like a roadrunner... Adds character! Turn on the charm and sell it!!
> 
> @Tony needs a nice bowl; when's his birthday?


I think Rocky has been snorting too much pollen. I have two Roadrunners that visit my property at least 3 times a week, and have never seen any that look like that crack and stain. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 29, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I think Rocky has been snorting too much pollen. I have two Roadrunners that visit my property at least 3 times a week, and have never seen any that look like that crack and stain. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)



My question is how does a Floridian know what a road runner looks like. Seagull maybe???

@rocky1

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 29, 2019)

Dude, I grew up watching him and Wile coyote every Saturday morning!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (May 29, 2019)

I don't know why you desert dwellers are having so much trouble seeing the obvious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 29, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I don't know why you desert dwellers are having so much trouble seeing the obvious!
> 
> View attachment 166691


It's the eyes, Rocky. I still don't see them in the crack. And, if there is a Roadrunner in it, it's going north instead of south.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (May 29, 2019)

Not unless he's running up hill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## bamafatboy (May 29, 2019)

Nice simple bowl. Love the wood grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 30, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> this is a curly ash bowl that measures about 8” wide and 2-1/4 deep. The figure on this is amazing but I did have one screw up. There was a small
> check in the end that I sealed with CA and it ended up staining it. I used a wash coat of shellac over the top but maybe it wasn’t enough. Finish is Danish oil and the buffed. Anyway I love the way it turned out. Blank came from Larry @FranklinWorkshops. I am open to constructive criticism as well.
> 
> View attachment 166437 View attachment 166435 View attachment 166436


Looks great! If I didn’t know it was CA I wildness have just assumed it was just color differentiation inherent in the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 10, 2019)

This goes in my "wood turning goals" file. Beautiful bowl. I really like how the grain makes a crisscross pastern and the color is very peaceful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2019)

That is the most beautiful piece of ash I have ever seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 10, 2019)

_Really nice! _ I have a couple hunks of that material from Larry @FranklinWorkshops in the queue for knife scales. Now I am really motivated to get them cut out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 11, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> That is the most beautiful piece of ash I have ever seen.



Don't let your wife hear you typing that on the keyboard or your other hand will be in a splint too!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 30, 2019)

Gorgeous bowl. Very simple, but elegant. Less is more. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 10, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Looks great! If I didn’t know it was CA I would have assumed it was just color differentiation inherent in the wood.


----------

